# Las Vegas Elara on the market



## ThierryJapan (Aug 23, 2012)

I was offered 9000 points by hgvc for 52'000 usd + 60000 hgvc points (equivalent to 1,5 million HH points)

I am already elite and got a discount.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 23, 2012)

$52,000? For a resort current owners - who got taken for tens of thousands - can't give away? Use your head. That is a terrible "deal". Hope you didn't really even think about it.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 23, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> $52,000? For a resort current owners - who got taken for tens of thousands - can't give away? Use your head. That is a terrible "deal". Hope you didn't really even think about it.



Yes this is a terrible deal but this isnt PH Towers/Westgate so it wouldnt be one that can't be given away.  This is an HGVC sale so it at least has some value for the amount of points.    

For others more familiar with HGVC - 9,000 points?  Would that be right for any HGVC resort?  I havent see that odd number of points anywhere else.  Maybe the OP meant 9600 points?


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 23, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> $52,000? For a resort current owners - who got taken for tens of thousands - can't give away? Use your head. That is a terrible "deal". Hope you didn't really even think about it.



What are you talking about? Don't you know this is the greatest timeshare in the world?


----------



## barond (Aug 23, 2012)

Maybe he was thinking of spending a month in Venice, Italy at Hilton Molino Stucky Venice.  Rooms are $1122 per night for week and cost 37500 HH points (or 36250 for AXON7).  Or Conrad Maldives at $2500 per night for the same amount of points.  1.5 million HH points can go a long way  

Baron


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 23, 2012)

RX8 said:


> Yes this is a terrible deal but this isnt PH Towers/Westgate so it wouldnt be one that can't be given away.  This is an HGVC sale so it at least has some value for the amount of points.
> 
> For others more familiar with HGVC - 9,000 points?  Would that be right for any HGVC resort?  I havent see that odd number of points anywhere else.  Maybe the OP meant 9600 points?



I haven't seen point structures published yet, assuming these are HGVC designed units also, not the garish PH ones you can't give away.  9600 sounds right for a 3br.  Hopefully the 2013 Member Guide or a points chart will leak out soon.

OP has been looking for 10k+ on a single mf for some time now, something like 3br at Kingsland or Waikikian, rare on resale market.  The lower point packages are abundant on eBay. I see these higher point values as an equalizer to buy Vegas trade Hawaii, buy Hawaii get more points to offset the higher mf.

9.6k is the new 7k


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 23, 2012)

barond said:


> Maybe he was thinking of spending a month in Venice, Italy at Hilton Molino Stucky Venice.  Rooms are $1122 per night for week and cost 37500 HH points (or 36250 for AXON7).  Or Conrad Maldives at $2500 per night for the same amount of points.  1.5 million HH points can go a long way
> 
> Baron



Molino Stucky usually has Hilton specials where you can get a room for under $300 Euro's/nite.  

I wish I could get a room there for 37500 HH points.  I always see 50,000 points, which is 10,000 more than what I see in California.  6,000 HGVC points for 3 nites at Molino Stucky is a lot. 

We'll be there in May of 2014, one way or another, before we take our Med cruise down to the Greek islands for 7 nites.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 23, 2012)

Since you're already elite you can add to your account with a resale buy, instead, and keep your discounts.  All those bonus points will disappear fairly quickly... and you'll be left with a point-package for which you paid way too much.

But hey, some folks have so much money to burn that throwing it away on a deal like this is no big deal, go for it.  Others, like me, prefer to hold on to theirs by not being snookered by fast talking salesmen.


----------



## barond (Aug 23, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Molino Stucky usually has Hilton specials where you can get a room for under $300 Euro's/nite.
> 
> I wish I could get a room there for 37500 HH points.  I always see 50,000 points, which is 10,000 more than what I see in California.  6,000 HGVC points for 3 nites at Molino Stucky is a lot.
> 
> We'll be there in May of 2014, one way or another, before we take our Med cruise down to the Greek islands for 7 nites.



I use my anniversary which usually falls on memorial weekend.  37500 is 75% of 50,000 which is the max hilton discount for 7 days.  If I could go back I would get married in the off season .  I always think in 7( or 8 for axon) day increments.  7 days is 10500 (262500 hh) hgvc points.  At 300 euro/$377 USD /  37250 =  0.01 per point in HH  or $377 / 1500 hgvc  = 0.25 per point.  A good value for MF or HH.

Now of course the standard argument is well hgvc is a 2 bedroom usually and hilton is a hotel room.  I don't need a 2 bedroom for my anniversary so my wife and I stay in hiltons/hampton/conrad etc... and hgvc or homewood for the family.  But my counter argument is show me the money.  If I can get a higher $ money to points than my MF's  I would do it.

Lets see.  I can stay in las vegas or orlando or hawaii (which I have been to)  OR I can go to Paris, Venice...Places I can't easily go to using a timeshare.

Comparing 2 bedrooms my cost is $1400 in MF's ($1200) & exchange fees ($200) (via rci, I only have 2400 points EOY) per week. ( I can't even stay in a 2 bedroom outside silver via HGVC), or I can rent Last call at $270/week...Sure the quality is probably lower but we have enjoyed them as much as HGVC.  We actually haven't stayed in HGVC using points (we rent HGVC via open season) We traded them for DVC Bay Lake Towers (2 bedroom, got a magic kingdom view) which would of cost us at least $3600 to rent from an owner or $5600 from Disney.

I actually plan on going there using my american express hilton honors card eventually.  I have to save up for the flight though.

Baron


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 23, 2012)

I typically don't convert my HGVC club points into HHonors points, but there are a few exceptions where I will.  I converted my 14,600 HGVC points this past year into HHonors to get an extra 365,000 HHonors points.  I combined that with some HHonors points I already had to book two rooms at the DoubleTree NYC Times Square for six nights each over New Year's, which is 225,000 HHonors points per room.  It is one of two great places I know of (the other being the Marriott Marquis) that are IN Times Square that you can walk out of the hotel and watch the ball drop.  If you wanted to pay for a room there over New Year's week it is ~$750-$1000 per night + taxes/fees.  So in this case, I think it is a good deal/points value.  Plus we have friends going with us (hence the 2nd room) and they are paying us $350 per night for the room since it is cheaper than anywhere else even close to Times Square for New Year's - good deal for them and good deal for us as the $350 per night basically covers the cost of the converted points HGVC MFs.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 23, 2012)

barond said:


> I use my anniversary which usually falls on memorial weekend.  37500 is 75% of 50,000 which is the max hilton discount for 7 days.  If I could go back I would get married in the off season .  I always think in 7( or 8 for axon) day increments.  7 days is 10500 (262500 hh) hgvc points.  At 300 euro/$377 USD /  37250 =  0.01 per point in HH  or $377 / 1500 hgvc  = 0.25 per point.  A good value for MF or HH.
> 
> Now of course the standard argument is well hgvc is a 2 bedroom usually and hilton is a hotel room.  I don't need a 2 bedroom for my anniversary so my wife and I stay in hiltons/hampton/conrad etc... and hgvc or homewood for the family.  But my counter argument is show me the money.  If I can get a higher $ money to points than my MF's  I would do it.
> 
> ...



How are you getting 25% off the posted HH Rate on the Internet?  I want that!


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 23, 2012)

TheWizz said:


> I typically don't convert my HGVC club points into HHonors points, but there are a few exceptions where I will.  I converted my 14,600 HGVC points this past year into HHonors to get an extra 365,000 HHonors points.  I combined that with some HHonors points I already had to book two rooms at the DoubleTree NYC Times Square for six nights each over New Year's, which is 225,000 HHonors points per room.  It is one of two great places I know of (the other being the Marriott Marquis) that are IN Times Square that you can walk out of the hotel and watch the ball drop.  If you wanted to pay for a room there over New Year's week it is ~$750-$1000 per night + taxes/fees.  So in this case, I think it is a good deal/points value.  Plus we have friends going with us (hence the 2nd room) and they are paying us $350 per night for the room since it is cheaper than anywhere else even close to Times Square for New Year's - good deal for them and good deal for us as the $350 per night basically covers the cost of the converted points HGVC MFs.



I agree, it usually doesn't make sense to convert HGVC points to HH points, but as you pointed, sometimes it does.

To me it makes sense to convert, so that we can stay at the Hilton in Venice.  Three nites could easily cost $1500 US dollars.  To stay in a small Italian hotel would be over $200 Euro/nite + conversion + taxes.  It's cheaper for me to convert and get what I want.

Here is the Hilton hotel:

http://www.molinostuckyhilton.com/?WT.srch=1


----------



## Seth Nock (Aug 24, 2012)

If you have a Hilton Amex, you can get 4 nights for 145,000 (AXON certificate).


----------



## barond (Aug 24, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> How are you getting 25% off the posted HH Rate on the Internet?  I want that!



If you login to hilton.com or any other hilton hotel website and are looking for 7 days or more it will show you the discount rate in hilton honors points when searching using hilton honors points unless you have an active hilton honors points reservation.

Baron


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 24, 2012)

barond said:


> If you login to hilton.com or any other hilton hotel website and are looking for 7 days or more it will show you the discount rate in hilton honors points when searching using hilton honors points unless you have an active hilton honors points reservation.
> 
> Baron



I'm only staying 3-nites, so no discount, shucks.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 24, 2012)

ThierryJapan said:


> I was offered 9000 points by hgvc for 52'000 usd + 60000 hgvc points (equivalent to 1,5 million HH points)
> 
> I am already elite and got a discount.



I'm curious, how did they contact you?


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 24, 2012)

Seth Nock said:


> If you have a Hilton Amex, you can get 4 nights for 145,000 (AXON certificate).



Thanks, but no AMEX.  Not a bad deal though.  Better than 150K for 3-nites.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Aug 25, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> I'm curious, how did they contact you?



I have received a mail from corporate in Orlando.  I own at the GW in Hawaii 

I did not get further as I do not need extra points now. And if needed will buy resale.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 25, 2012)

ThierryJapan said:


> I have received a mail from corporate in Orlando.  I own at the GW in Hawaii
> 
> I did not get further as I do not need extra points now. And if needed will buy resale.



Thanks. Another one of their mailers.


----------



## Kokolea (Aug 27, 2012)

*Elara*



ThierryJapan said:


> I was offered 9000 points by hgvc for 52'000 usd + 60000 hgvc points (equivalent to 1,5 million HH points)
> 
> I am already elite and got a discount.




Hi !
I have a questin.

I questioned Japanese owner service and a salesperson in Las Vegas yesterday.
They said to me, "HGVC doesn't decide about points and value of Elara at all."

Did you get an offer from HGVC?

If it's being sold in the United States already, I'll go to Las Vegas next month, so I'd like to have the explanation.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Aug 27, 2012)

*Elara by hgvc*



Kokolea said:


> Hi !
> I have a questin.
> 
> I questioned Japanese owner service and a salesperson in Las Vegas yesterday.
> ...



Hello, yes a mail And proposal from hgvc corporate. As I am elite, I might have received the offer beforehand.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Aug 27, 2012)

ThierryJapan said:


> Hello, yes a mail And proposal from hgvc corporate. As I am elite, I might have received the offer beforehand.



And by the way, I am located in japan. I don't it matter where you live when you are listed in the corporate email.

To buy now retail or resale from japan, we have the chance to benefit a 20% additional discount thanks to the strength of the Japanese yen.

For your info, Hgvc has stand promoting hgvc in all Hilton hotel in Japan. They go big for Japanese, which are by the way crazy about Hawaii.

Wish you all a great day.

Note I bought retail in Hawaii (enough points to book what i ned) and do not regret it but if I Need additional points I would buy resale. Thanks to Tugg


----------



## Kokolea (Aug 27, 2012)

ThierryJapan said:


> Hello, yes a mail And proposal from hgvc corporate. As I am elite, I might have received the offer beforehand.
> 
> And by the way, I am located in japan. I don't it matter where you live when you are listed in the corporate email.
> 
> ...




Thank you for your kind advice and answers. 
I also agree with your advice.
I’m an elite member too, but there are no contacts.  

Do you know the number of points in the other room category?


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 27, 2012)

Kokolea said:


> Hi !
> I have a questin.
> 
> I questioned Japanese owner service and a salesperson in Las Vegas yesterday.
> ...



Be careful, there are reports on here that Elara units are being sold that are not HGVC, apparently Hilton only controls some of the suites. Previous owners are orphaned from Westgate and not in HGVC, you don't want to buy one of those!

Review this thread for details.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175047


Hilton has a 20 yrs 20% promo going on right now, I suspect that is the discount being offered from the normal 300% markup.  If you want to go to Elara you can book with the discount.

http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ne...tel-center-strip-LASCSGV/offers/100035702.htm


----------



## ThierryJapan (Aug 27, 2012)

Kokolea said:


> Thank you for your kind advice and answers.
> I also agree with your advice.
> I’m an elite member too, but there are no contacts.
> 
> Do you know the number of points in the other room category?



Nope the sales rep just offered enough points to become elite plus which is a nonsens for the price.


----------



## Kokolea (Aug 27, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> Be careful, there are reports on here that Elara units are being sold that are not HGVC, apparently Hilton only controls some of the suites. Previous owners are orphaned from Westgate and not in HGVC, you don't want to buy one of those!
> 
> Review this thread for details.
> 
> ...




Thank you for your advice.
I read a forum and was able to deepen understanding about Elara.
A thought that I should purchase other HGVC resorts became clear.  




ThierryJapan said:


> Nope the sales rep just offered enough points to become elite plus which is a nonsens for the price.




I understood it.
Thank you for answering my question many times.


----------

